# Server Connection Interruptions?



## jaybird0827 (Aug 12, 2006)

Is anyone else experiencing this?

Every now and then I'll go to click on a link, post a message, refresh, and I'll get a "page not found" or similar error.

It can't always mean that the server crashed or was being rebooted because I always manage to get back here to the PB by clicking on the link in favorites or history, for example.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 13, 2006)

I've not had this problem....yet


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 13, 2006)

I get this; I have no idea why.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 13, 2006)

So do I. I think it' s my internet provider.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2006)

No, it's the Board software. It has inherent limitations, and suffers from the size of the Board.

It just happened to me the last time I tried to reply to this thread.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 13, 2006)

It seems as if it is happening more often. I hope this is not the beginning of something serious.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 13, 2006)

I've still not experienced it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I've still not experienced it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 13, 2006)

> As you may have noticed, all the posts in this forum have been temporarily lost. It may be that they will be brought back. They may not. This is the result of a process of trying to reduce the size of our database in order to be able to migrate the board to a faster, more stable server.
> 
> If you make a new post in this forum, it WILL NOT BE LOST. No further pruning will be done here. The worst case scenario is that old posts will not be reinstated, and new ones will be fine.



You guys could always vaporize the politics forum again.
:bigsmile:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> It seems as if it is happening more often. I hope this is not the beginning of something serious.


Scott,

You might want to look at some of the suggestions that XMB has for optimizing performance:


> Quick Wins
> Turn off the server load / SQL queries / PHP time footer
> This feature, although interesting, adds unnecessary overhead on the busiest of forums.


I noticed you display these. You can turn those off in your footer template.



> Turn on persistent connections
> By default, XMB does not use persistent connections. This is due to a bug with PHP and Apache 2.0 in module mode, where multi-threaded access can be buggy. Eventually, this will be fixed by PHP when they get their act together. However, persistent connections are a win for busy web sites. What it means is that occasionally post.php and other places in the code which update the database may occasionally lose coherency and a member will lose their post. You can fix such lossage by checking for Orphaned Threads and deleting orphaned attachments in the Administration Control panel.





> PHP Accelerators
> XMB is compatible with the Zend and other PHP accelerators. These accelerators pre-tokenize PHP and store the byte code for later use. For some pages, such as today.php, post.php and busy polls in viewthread.php, PHP accelerators can be a huge win, whereas other types of pages do not show much of an improvement. Users will rarely see the benefit, but your hoster will thank you. Using an accelerators will decrease CPU utilization and page processing time by approximately 10-50% with no code changes.
> 
> Always use a PHP accelerator on busy sites, or on a box hosting many different XMB forums.



If your host doesn't have Zend loaded then it's a must



> House Keeping
> Forums are not supposed to be long-term repositories of information. If you perform basic system administration tasks, such as regularly pruning posts from busy forums, culling old users who have never posted, and using the "œAnalyze" and "œOptimize" administrative functions, your database will be kept as small as possible, and as fast as MySQL can make it.
> 
> Optimize re-orders indexes and coalesces empty database pages. It should not be over-used as empty pages are re-claimed by MySQL regularly when new data is inserted. About once a week is the right frequency.



Finally....


> Separation of functions
> When all else fails, it´s time for more than one box. Due to XMB 1.9´s historical architecture, there is only one method of separating out functionality "“ split up the database from the web server. Where possible, use dedicated database servers instead of placing them on the same host. This will immediately about double the total number of users XMB can support compared to a single host.
> 
> XMB has been tuned to only return the data it directly requires in every record set it queries. Therefore, network utilization between the database server and XMB will never be very high, even if MySQL has to do a lot of work to satisfy the query.



You might want to consider this. I actually have some excess capacity right now if you need som help. You could probably really benefit from hosting your mySQL db on a separate dB host.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2006)

Rich,
Could you accomplish this for us?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Rich,
> Could you accomplish this for us?


 He has done wonders for me. InternetPundit.com


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Every now and then I'll go to click on a link, post a message, refresh, and I'll get a "page not found" or similar error.
> ...


This his happening to me quite often now.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 14, 2006)

If a page is not found it almost always works to just refresh. I have made it a habit now to ctrl copy my whole post everytime before posting.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> If a page is not found it almost always works to just refresh. I have made it a habit now to ctrl copy my whole post everytime before posting.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

I say we delete this thread now, before the problem gets worse. And delete all of the threads I started; besides, who cares about them in the greater scheme of things?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

<<< *the man responsible for the server problems. The buck stops with this guy. 

Send your complaints to him.*


----------

